# OÖ-Irrsee



## Roberto (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen, möchte mich zu aller erst einmal vorstellen: Ich heiße Robert komme aus OÖ (Bez. Kirchdorf) und fische nun seit gut zehn Jahren.Mein Steckenpferd ist das Angeln mit Kunstködern(vorallem schleppen und spinnen,seit kuzem auch ein bisschen Fliegenfischen).Ich bin jedoch auch einem gemütlichem Karpfen Ansitz keineswegs abgeneigt.
Nun zum eigentlichen Kern: Wie letztes Jahr möchte ich auch heuer wieder ein paar geruhsame Tage am Irr(Zeller)see verbringen.Letztes mal konnten wir zwar einigermasen gut Karpfen überlisten,Jedoch mit den Hechten hats nicht so wirklich geklappt.Meine Frage ist,welches Hechtpotenzial hat dieser See überhaupt?
Lg,Robert


----------



## gismowolf (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

Servus Roberto!
Herzlich willkommen im Board!!Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß hier!
Am Tage der Volksabstimmung für oder gegen das AKW Zwentendorf nachmittags so gegen 15:00 wurde der österreichische Rekordhecht mit 26kg auf ein Aitel mit ca.8cm 
(sollte einen Zander zum Biß verführen!!) gefangen!!Ich war mit meinem Boot ca.120m entfernt und konnte den 1 1/2 stündigen Drill life mitverfolgen!!
Wie es zur Zeit mit den Hechten dort aussieht,kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen,denn seit die Surferplage dort so zugenommen hat,fische ich dort nicht mehr!
Die großen Hechte ziehen unter und in den Renkenschwärmen mit und die halten sich immer in Wasserschichten auf,in denen 
das meiste Plankton vorkommt!


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

servus roberto!
auch von mir ein recht herzliches willkommen im board!

mich würde ja auch interessieren was so geht am irsee.
möchte in drei wochen selber über das wochenende mit meinen grossneffen dort fischen gehen.
als kleiner bub habe ich dort immer gefischt und meine aale,kl. hechte,brachsen usw gefangen.
möchte diesesmal unbedingt vom boot auf renken gehen.
werde auch die schilffgürtel auf hecht abklopfen.denke schleppen werd ich mir sparren, da ich den kleinen mithabe.
auf karpfen ohne füttern wird auch eher schwierig.
na mal sehen wie das laufen wird.
ich muss auf alle fälle einen fisch fangen vor dem kleinen..steh da voll unter druck:q:q
lg rob


----------



## Roberto (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

Danke mal für die Antworten,ich hab vor Meister Esox hauptsächlich beim Schleppen nachzustellen.Da rechene ich mir am ehesten chancnen auf ein starkes Exemplar aus.Als Köder werd ich vorwiegend Castaics (Real u. Swimbaits),Wobbler im Renkendesing (Jackson Jagger....) und eventuell auch einen Köfi am System(ASO).Mein einziges problem ist "nur" noch nach welchem System ich beim Freiwasser schleppen vorgehen soll?
@gismowolf: Von einer Surferplage konnte ich am Irrsee nichts bemerken,obwohl wir an den heißesten Julitagen des letzten Jahres dort waren.Ich glaub sogar es gibt ein generelles Surfverbot


----------



## felixe (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

Hallo Roberto,
ich war am letzten Sonntag mit meiner Familie am Irrsee zum baden.
Ich habe da einige Renkenfischer gesehen und einer war mit seinem Enkerl und Boot schleppen (hat nicht das Kind geschleppt:q)
Am Abend waren einige auf der "Hauptstraßenseite" nähe Schilfgürtel unterwegs.
Da bei diesem heißen Wetter doch einige unterwegs waren, denke ich da könnt´schon was gehen.

Mich reizt der Irrsee auch schon lange, habe leider noch nie die Zeit gehabt.

Weiß wer was da die Tageskarte kostet und wo bekommt man die??

lG
Felix


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

servus felixe!
ich hab mir die karte immer beim bauern auf dem weg richtung dorferwirt gekauft.
der hat auch zimmer usw und liegt glaub ich kurz vor oder nach dem campingplatz.(aber auf der anderen see seite von zell am moos!)
denke in zell wirst du sie auch bekommen und in mondsee gibt es ein fischergeschäft im zentrum die die lizenzen verkaufen.
lg rob


----------



## Soxl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

Hoi die Runde,

war noch nie am Zeller-/Irrsee und hab eigentlich auch (noch?) keine Ambitionen... 

Dennoch frag' ich mich ob alle Interessierten den Link hier kennen? KLICK

Da gibt's eine ganze Menge an Info über das Wässerchen scheint mir 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

super link soxl!!!!!!!!!
daaaaankeeeeee:m
lg rob


----------



## fingers (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

*servus roberto !*

*war auch schon übers wochenende am irrsee vor längerer zeit. wir haben dort das camp am ufer aufgeschlagen, und hatten uns ein boot gemietet.*
*surfer hats keine gegeben, aber einen haufen von renken-fischern ---- wahnsinn lauter irre |scardie: (dadurch auch der name irrsee), bei 35 grad im schatten sind sie um die mittagszeit raus am see, und standen dort auf einem haufen, wie die lämminge #d.*
*mein erfolg war ganz ok, ein paar weißfische, 1 karpfen, 2 aale, 2 hechte, wobei ich den einen hecht mit der spinnfischrute vom boot aus gefangen habe. auch um die mittagszeit bei den temperaturen !*
*bin entlang vom schilf gerudert, stück für stück, bis sich die rute gebogen hat. köder war ein 7 cm, grüner wobbler, der max 1,5 m läuft #6.*

*fingers gruß*


----------



## gismowolf (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

@Roberto!
Das mit den vielen Surfern war "1985"!!


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

wahrscheinlich ist dir damals mein vater in die schnüre gefahren:q:q:q


----------



## bine (6. August 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

Wir haben die Jahreskarte und einen Angelplatz am Irrsee und sind sehr oft dort!!!! Leider ists im Sommer wegen den Badegästen nicht so toll. Aber im Herbst gehts dann wieder besser. 
Zum Thema Hecht kann ich nur sagen. Er momentan nicht schlecht und der Bestand ist auch nicht schlecht. Am beten kleinere Köder nehmen, auf die größeren geht derzeit nicht so viel.

Für nähere Infos einfach PN!!

@rob
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort.. :m


----------



## rob (6. August 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

servus alle#h
ich war am samstag den ganzen tag mit dem boot am irrsee.habe einige super camps gesehen,einer hatte sein zelt auf einem boot:m
bis mittag haben wir bei den kanten auf hecht geblinkert und etwas geschleppt.leider nichts.
am schilffgürtel mit leichtem geschirr auf grund plus ein wenig füttern brachte nur einen kleinen barsch.....:-(
am späten nachmittag ging es dann auf renken .ich liebe diese feine fischerei....mein spezi konnte eine mit 39 fangen, bei mir lief nichts.
hat gut geschmeckt am grill...
der see ist einfach nur wunderschön.ich beneide jeden der ihn in der nähe hat und dort fischen darf!!!
beste grüße
rob


----------



## hkroiss (27. August 2007)

*AW: OÖ-Irrsee*

Hi, muss mich auch wieder mal melden.
War die letzten paar Wochenende am See. Konnte auch wieder einen (kleinen) Karpfen auf der Feeder-Rute "verhaften" - genau 4 kg.
Mit den Hechten ist momentan nicht viel los. Es beißen meist die kleinen. Die größeren werden wieder im Herbst fällig (hoffentlich).
Bei den Renken schaut's heuer gut aus. Es wurden schon viele gefangen.
Kann Euch dann Mitte September wieder mehr berichten, da bin ich wieder mal ein ganzes Wochenende in meinem Wohnwagen.

Grüße Harald


----------

